# BETTING INFO - INJURIES & SUSPENSIONS - 27.11.2012



## Sportsbts (Nov 27, 2012)

*England Premier League - Injuries & suspensions*

Sunderland v QPR
Sunderland: O'Shea, Cattermole (both doubtful), Brown
QPR: Bosingwa, Park (both doubtful), Johnson, Zamora

Aston Villa v Reading FC
Aston Villa: Bennett, Gardner, Herd, N'Zogbia, Dunne, Petrov, Vlaar (doubtful)
Reading FC: Kébé, McCarthy, Guthrie, Karacan 

*England Championship - Injuries & suspensions
*
Barnsley FC v Burnley FC
Barnsley FC: Perkins, Mido
Burnley FC: Marney

Brighton v Bristol City
Brighton: Bridge (probably out), Vicente
Bristol City: McManus, Nyatanga, Cunningham, Stead, Skuse, Morris

Charlton Athletic v Peterborough
Charlton Athletic: Seaborne, Haynes (both doubtful)
Peterborough: Berahino (doubtful), Rowe

Derby County v Cardiff City
Derby County: Hughes (doubtful), Ward
Cardiff City: Lappin, Turner, Taylor, McNaughton

Hull City v Crystal Palace
Hull City: McShane (probably out)
Crystal Palace: Murray, Blake (doubtful), McCarthy, Williams

Ipswich Town v Nottingham F.
Ipswich Town: Reo-Coker
Nottingham F: Halford, Reid, Jenas (all doubtful), Cox

Leeds United v Leicester City
Leeds United: Varney, Pearce, Austin, Somma
Leicester City: Nugent, St. Ledger

Middlesbrough v Huddersfield
Middlesbrough: Leadbitter, Woodgate, Haroun, Friend
Huddersfield: Scannell, Beckford (both doubtful), Southern, Clayton, Vaughan, Spencer

Sheffield Wed v Watford FC
Sheffield Wed: O'Grady (doubtful)
Watford FC: Anya, Abdi, Eustace, Doyley, Nosworthy, Bond (doubtful), Neuton, Buaben

Wolverhampton v Millwall FC
Wolverhampton: Sako, Doumbia (both doubtful), Henry, Boukari, Margreitter, Peszko, Mouyokolo, Hennessey, Hunt, Elokobi, O'Hara
Millwall FC: Trotter, Henderson (both doubtful), Henry

Blackpool FC v Birmingham City
Blackpool FC: Evatt, Phillips, Taylor-Fletcher
Birmingham City: Caddis, Murphy, Carr   

*England League One - Injuries & suspensions*

Doncaster Rovers v Oldham Athletic
Doncaster Rovers: Griffin, McCombe, Bennett
Oldham Athletic: Simpson, Tarkowski


----------

